# Wave Makers for Mbuna?



## malawi28 (Sep 13, 2013)

Anybody use wave makers?

I just ordered the one below for my 50 gallon. My filter is on the right side so there is some dead space on the left side among the rocks...I have seen on youtube that people put the wave maker at the top of the tank to create "waves" but I was thinking of aiming it towards the bottom to move all of that waste upwards. Any tips/comments appreciated!

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/530GPH-Aquarium- ... 9a8&_uhb=1


----------



## shelbynjakesdad (Mar 13, 2013)

I use a Koralia 850 in addition to a Fluval 406 and Fluval 305 in my 55 gallon mbuna tank. I like a lot of flow to keep the detritus from settling. The mbuna have no problem with the current, some of them even go and swim directly into it at times. I have the Koralia on my light timer, so it turns off at night when they sleep.


----------



## notchback65 (Apr 3, 2013)

I also use 2 Koralia's in my 90 with a smartwave controller;works great...I use it for the same reasons *shelbynjakesdad* 
uses it for and my fish seem to enjoy the current as well.


----------



## rgr4475 (Mar 19, 2008)

I have used power heads in the past. I have used them toward the top of the water level to agitate the surface and provide better oxygenation, and I have also used them towards the bottom to help move the detritus. I think where you should use it depends on your tank set up. If your getting plenty of surface agitation and oxygenation from your filters etc, then use it where you need it.

It can take frequent adjustments to get it where it works the best for moving detritus, so be patient and be prepared to shift it around.


----------



## malawi28 (Sep 13, 2013)

Interesting that they enjoy the current! Yeah I will probably have to move around some rocks. Thanks for your opinions!


----------

